# installing 32bits lib in amd64



## alvaro (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a binary for i386 that needs a library in ports (also 32 bits) that i want to run in amd64, is there a "ports" way to intstall it? or have i to copy it to /usr/lib32 by hand?


----------



## akil (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi

Under FreeBSD x86_64 a good way is to seperate 32bit environment. So you will prevent some misleading messages during build sources. Anyway ports should prevent you to build 32bit binary (as a result of compilation) under 64bit environment. So there is an elegant way to seperate two environments on one host, below is a link -> go to section "Wine on FreeBSD/amd64"

http://wiki.freebsd.org/Wine


----------

